# Exhaust Suggestions for 461 ci Block



## Gage1969GTO (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey all,
Im looking for suggestions and opinions on exhaust brands. I have mostly been looking at Flowmaster and Cherry Bombs but its hard to tell from low quality youtube videos what the sound quality/level are for different products. I want the car to be pretty loud, but not ludicrously so. Actually the way to describe it would be I want whatever the increment under ludicrously loud is; Just not quite ludicrous itself.

Any pointers are appreciated!

Best,
Gage


----------

